# Can i breed them?



## fotis_k (Jan 4, 2010)

Hallo eneryone.I have a pair of cockatiel.The female is 2 years old and the male will be one year on May.They are mating all day.I was just thinking if i could let them breed.Could you help me?Do you think that the age of the male can have bad relults or there is no problem?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Breeding is a huge responsibility, I personally would separate them and take steps to tone down their hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx I also think that the male might be a bit young aswell. I would research a ton about breeding before deciding what to do. Here are some links I found http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding2.html, http://www.avianweb.com/cockatielbreeding.html I would also be prepared for extra expenses like a possible vet bill should your female become egg bound. Good luck deciding


----------



## fotis_k (Jan 4, 2010)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Breeding is a huge responsibility, I personally would separate them and take steps to tone down their hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx I also think that the male might be a bit young aswell. I would research a ton about breeding before deciding what to do. Here are some links I found http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding2.html, http://www.avianweb.com/cockatielbreeding.html I would also be prepared for extra expenses like a possible vet bill should your female become egg bound. Good luck deciding



Thank you for your answer.It is not the first time that i am going to breed tiels.But i didn't know what to do with this pair.So you think that i should wait..?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you could breed this pair, if you really wanted to. The female needs to be 18 months old, and since this isn't the first time you've done it, you know everything about it.


----------



## fotis_k (Jan 4, 2010)

The male is from my old births.He is handfed and as you can understand this pair is something special for meSo i will give them a nest and i hope that i will see babies.


----------

